# What is the best tattoo placement?



## me0wmix (Mar 23, 2011)

I really want to get a tattoo, but I don't want it to change my life.

I want to get it somewhere that is easy to conceal if I have to. My boyfriend has tattoos on his upper shoulder and chest, and advised me to get it somewhere you can easily cover up with clothing.

I want people to see it though! And I'm not necessarily worried about it affecting my professional life. I worked at an insurance company last year that had a professional dress code, but they  didn't care if you had tattoos all down your arms or up your legs if you decided to wear a skirt. 

So what are your opinions: Should I get it somewhere hidden? Do you think that exposed tattoos invite the harsh opinions that they used to? Are exposed tattoos easy to conceal with makeup? 

Thanks!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 23, 2011)

I have two tattoos (at the moment).  One is on my back closer to the shoulder blade.  Its large and perfectly placed.  I can wear a tank top with a sheer blouse to work and you would never see it, except for a small corner piece.  Which is always fun because people are curious and ask questions if they happen to catch it.

The other is on my stomach - which I DO NOT recommend.  Of course, I got it when I was young and child free... but now, Im a mother of two.  NOT PRETTY.  Im saving for a tummy tuck and the doctor says that the tattoo was a bad financial decision.  Because of the pregnancies my stomach never "bounced" back and I have scars and loose tissue damage.  The tummy tuck will help, but because of the stretching and removing of skin, that tattoo will never been seen again.  A waste of money basically. 

So, for a professional office, keep the tattoos on your back or high on your thigh or butt area.  Please do not tramp stamp.  You can still see it no matter what you wear.  My girlfriend at work has one and whenever she sits down or bends over her clothes shift and there is her tattoo for all the world to see.


----------



## llehsal (Mar 23, 2011)

I say get one where can be easily hidden...for me, I don't want a big tattoo showing up on my back in my wedding dress....or going to a job interview with a tattoo on my neck.  I have one on my lower stomach, almost on the hip bone.  That only shows when I'm on the beach and so forth and that is exactly how I like it.  Some people do lower backs and on ankles and stuff like that....behind the ear where hair can hide it...it's totally up to you and how you think it may affect your life later on.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 23, 2011)

I have 2 - one on the left breast and one on the left shoulder/back.

I got my tattoos for myself, not the world. They are very personal and tied to my spiritual beliefs.

I can easily cover the back one and I always have the breast tattoo covered.

I agree with your boyfriend - get your tattoo where you have the option to display


----------



## Kitytize (Mar 28, 2011)

I have 6 tattoos! I would say the cutest most feminine one that I have that I get complimented on the most is the purple rose I have on my left big toe. Of course this one only gets seen in the summer.

The tattoo I like the least, which I will probably get covered up in the future, is the tribal one on my upper right arm.

My largest, and favorite, tattoo is a portrait of my deceased soul-mate kitty that takes up the entire left side of my neck. I chose this spot because my kitty used to sleep on my neck every night.

I also have a moon with tribal design on my inner right ankle(this is actually a cover up of a black rose that wrapped around a heart), a butterfly near my navel, and a hummingbird with my deceased brother's initials on my inner left wrist.


----------



## bowbandit (Mar 28, 2011)

I feel that some of the best coverable spots are on the back (not too low or too high though!), hips, thighs or calves.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 30, 2011)

In the back i would say, between the shouder blades maybe, where a tank top and hair let loose would easily cover it. Or on a shoulder, somewhere i could reach easily with a makeup brush if i want to apply some coverup makeup. The thighs are a good idea.

I think if i were to get a tattoo i would start small, the safest place for me would be the ankle, easily hidden when i don't want to and placed where no one would think is offensive.

One cheap option you could try just for placement is to get one sheet of those temporary tattoos, apply them where you'd like and see the result.


----------

